# State of emergency issued



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BREAKING: Nationwide State of Emergency to commence at 4pm, to last for at least a month

Egypt's Interim President Adly Mansour has declared a nationwide State of Emergency that will last for a month amid on-going violence following the dispersal of pro-Morsi sit-ins.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

That was quick. They've already updated Wiki. LINK



> Egyptians lived under an Emergency Law (Law No. 162 of 1958) from 1967 to 2012, except for an 18-month break in 1980. The emergency was imposed during the 1967 Arab-Israeli War, and reimposed following the assassination of President Anwar Sadat. The law continuously extended every three years since 1981.
> 
> Under the law, police powers were extended, constitutional rights suspended and censorship was legalized. The law sharply circumscribed any non-governmental political activity: street demonstrations, non-approved political organizations, and unregistered financial donations were formally banned. Some 17,000 people were detained under the law, and estimates of political prisoners run as high as 30,000. The emergency rule expired on May 31, 2012, and was put back in place in January 2013. Egypt declared a national emergency on 14th of August 2013.
> 
> The Egyptian presidency announced a one-month state of emergency across the country on 14/08/2013 and ordered the armed forces to help the Interior Ministry enforce security.The announcement made on state TV followed deadly countrywide clashes between supporters of deposed President Mohammed Morsi and the security forces.


----------

